# Badass Battle K' Vs Alba Meira Vs Iori Vs Terry



## Yagami1211 (May 27, 2008)

This is a contest for the most badass between those 4 guys.

1st K'



2nd Alba Meira


3rd Iori Yagami


4th Terry Bogard


Spoilers for K' and Terry, pictures are pretty big


----------

